# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kadare, i madh apo i famshëm?

## kalemi

*Së pari më duhet me i sqarue lexuesit e këtyne rreshtave e sidomos lexuesit e Kadaresë, se arsyet që më shtyjnë me humbë kohë për nji shkrim të tillë i cili i kapërcen interesat e mia vetiake, nuk lidhen- siç shumëkush do mendojë-  me ndonji mllef,  cmirë apo paragjykim kundrejt shkrimtarit tonë "gjenial", "fenomenal"etj, sikundër  pëlqejnë me e quejtë ata që s'kanë mundë me pa e as me ba ndonji gja që e kapërcen hundën e tyne, porse me nji përpjekje për të rishikue pozicionin e tij në hapsinën e zhvillimeve t'reja të letërsisë shqipe. Ka ardhë koha me ua kujtue lexuesve shqiptarë, dhe jo pak shkrimtarëve, se meqë absolutizmi politik ka marrë fund, nuk do t'ishte keq sikur t'i riparonin edhe konceptet e tyne absolute mbi letërsinë e mbi ata që e krijojnë këtë letërsi. Nëse guxon e i pyet këta njerëz se cili shkrimtar i letërsisë shqipe u pëlqen ma tepër, do të përgjigjen çilembyll sytë, se u pëlqen vetëm Kadare, shkrimtari ma i madh shqiptar e nji nga ma të mëdhenjtë e botës. Pra, mbi këtë çështje nuk kanë nëvojë me mendue hiç, sepse kanë mendue njiherë e mirë diku nja tridhjetë vite ma parë. 
Ja pra, fama - kryesisht në Shqipninë tonë- s'na qënka tjetër veçse globalizim i shijes, verbëri, injorancë, keqkuptim etj. Ndigjova ç'u ba rreth "Pashallarëve të kuq", apo thanë ndryshe, rrapëllima e kësaj marrie kolektive mbërriti deri tek unë. S'vonoi e në mbrojtje të tij  u çuen do njerëz që në letërsi, nuk kanë mundë me qenë diç ma shumë se puntorë krahu e të cilët, të vetdijshëm se nuk kishin me e formue kurrë nji personalitet të vetin, përfundimisht e panë të udhës me u shndërrue në hyzmeqarë të nji shkrimtari që normalisht nuk duhej të kishte nevojë për ta.  Pikësëpari, kujt i plasi nëse ky individ ishte disident apo puthador i rregjimit. Ajo që duhet të na bajë përshtypje, asht mirë të lidhet me faktin se poezia që na rrezatoka disidencë, asht tmerrsisht e dobët  artistikisht. E thanun troç, nji shpifurinë. Ja, këtë të vërtetë, pikërisht këtë, nuk ndigjova askënd ta thoshte me za të naltë. Mirëpo shumicës, shumicës dërrmuese, kjo gja nuk i intereson sepse tek Kadare ka pa e sheh jo shkrimtarin, por njeriun e famshëm që spikat në këtë Shqipninë tonë të vockël. ku mund të bahesh i famshëm qoftë edhe tue llomotitë nëpër gazeta apo televizione. Ky asht mjerimi i vendeve të pazhvillueme. Që të jem i sinqertë,  janë disa arsye  që më shtyjnë më pasë konsideratë për Kadarenë, anipse asnjena nga këto nuk ka të bajë drejpërdrejtë me letërsinë, por me aftësitë e tij për me nënshtrue nji letërsi të tanë shqipe e me zgërlaqë tanë brezin e shkrimtarve bashkohas me të. E vërtetë. Kadare, në kohën e diktaturës, asht padyshim shkrimtari ma i madh, pikërisht sepse letërsia shqipe  kishte reshtë  së egzistuemi e nuk mund të merrte frymë nëpërmjet kësi gurrmazesh brohoritës që nuk kanë mundë jo me e shkrue, por as dhe me e shqiptue nji fjalë të hajrit. Ja pra, se çfarë tipash e kanë konkurue "letërsinë e madhe" të Kadaresë, letërsi e cila për çudinë ma të madhe vijon ende me na u servirë si çorbë artistike e dorës së parë. E pra, fakti se Kadare i ka zgërlaqë këta tipa që sot nën maskën e mbrojtësve të tij, rreken me mbrojtë në fakt letërsinë e tyne të pjerdhun, më ban që vërtetë ta çmoj Kadarenë, të vetmin shkrimtar që përpiqej me qenë serioz. Kjo s'asht pak. Nuk asht e drejtë që figura morale e shkrimtarit, artistit po themi, të konsiderohet si kriter parësor  i vlersimit. Jo dhe jo. Gëte ishte servil i Princit të Vajmarit, por nëse këtij të fundit nuk ia dijmë as emrin, i pari popullon ende kujtesën e lexuesve. Nji shkrimtar i dobët që asht pjesmarrës apo drejtues në nji revolucion, nuk mund të krahasohet me nji shkrimtar të vërtetë që i kundërvihet këtij revolucioni, sepse në këtë rast nuk do banim krahasim mes dy shkrimtarësh, por mes nji heroi dhe nji shkrimtari. Marcel Proust ishte seksualisht i devijuem, por ne do të banim mirë me e kujtue atë si nji prozator të madh. Nëse do t'ishte shkrimtar i parandësishëm, do t'ishte njikohsisht e parandësishme edhe jeta e tij private. 
Tue u rikthye tek Kadare, mendoj se nuk asht e drejtë, e aq ma pak e randësishme, të vlersohet apo nënçmohet në aspektin moral, por drejtpërdrejtë në atë estetik. Ne shqiptarët, fatkeqsisht jemi mësue ose me e pranue ose me e hedhë poshtë krejtësisht diçka apo dikë. Nuk duhet kështu.
I mbrojtun nga falanga të tana kopukësh e servilësh, i mbështetun e i mbuluem prej gjithfarë epitetesh që do t'ishin të tepërta edhe për heroin tonë kombtar, ai ia ka dalë mbanë der'edhe mbas viteve '90  me e ruejtë zyrtarisht- po e përsëris, vetëm zyrtarisht- pozitën e shkrimtarit ma të madh shqiptar. Sikur kjo turmë budallaqe do ta kishte mbështete Skenderbeun apo Ismail Qemalin me të njejtin ngulm sa ç' mbështet këtë shkrimtar që tashma e ka krye misionin e tij, sot do të kishim qenë nji nga kombet ma të shkëlqyeme t'Europës. 
E tash, njimbëdhjetë pika Kadaresë:
Humbja e lexuesit cilësor 
1.   Asht thanë se nëpërmjet tanë krijimtarisë së vet, shkrimtari i vërtetë s'ban gja tjetër veçse rend drejt librit të mirë. Kadare, librin e tij ma të mirë e ka shkrue në rini. A mund të na sqarojë ndokush se për ku nxiton ky plak?!
2.   "Kadare është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të botës!" 
3. Në numrin e pafundëm t'intervistave të tij, Kadare flet mbi politikën, sociologjinë, etnografinë etj.  po kurrë, kurrë mbi letërsinë e mbi sekretet e artit të shkruem, ashtu si kolegët e  perendimorë
4. Kadareja poet ?!  Padyshim që prej poezisë së tij nuk mbetet thuejse asgja. Kjo spjegohet në shumë mënyra. 
5. Andrra për çmimin "Nobel" 
6. Përkthime prej letërsisë sonë në gjuhë të huej. Padyshim që për përkthimin e autorëve tjerë në gjuhë të hueja, Kadare përban nji pengesë serioze ngaqë për të, konkurenca ka qenë dhe mbetet diçka e besdisshme. 
7. Tue pasë qenë shkrimtar i diktaturës, fakt të cilin s'kam ndërmend ta paraqes si diçka negative, Kadare i ka ba të vetat edhe metodat e diktatorit. 
8. Mbi romanet e shkrueme në v. ' 90. Në këto romane tingëllon përvajshëm nevoja e domosdoshme që autori ka për diktaturën. S'ban që s'ban dot pa të. Coha moderne me të cilën mundohet të arnojë letërsinë e vjetër, krijon nji pamje vërtetë komike. Vijon me trajtue temat e mëdha e të fryme si tollumbace, gjith' tue përdorë të njejtin stil të zvargun e kërkëllyes. 
9. Përgjithsisht, në tana romanet e Kadaresë, verejmë nji masë të madhe njerëzish që lëviz andej-këndej ndër mjedise revolucionare ku prorë mbizotnojnë ngjyrat bardh' e zi. 
10. Kadare nuk flet për letërsinë e sotme shqipe. Kjo, ose ngaqë nuk mund t'i lexojë librat e autorëve që shkruejnë pa lejen e tij, ose ngaqë asht i fiksuem në idenë e të qenit mishërimi i vetëm i letërsisë shqipe. Kadare e don Shqipninë, dhe pse simbas mënyrës së tij, porse letërsinë e saj e sheh si diçka të tepërt dhe të panevojshme. 
11. Në mbyllje, simbas mendimit tim, them se shkrimtari ynë i shquem futet në letërsinë e re të shekullit të ri ashtu si ai personazhi i cili, mbasi e ka përfundue rolin e vet dhe asht nisë me pi nji kafe, rikthehet befas në skenë thjesht për të marrë xhaketën e tij, teksa drama ende vazhdon.*

_Shpëtim Kelmendi_

----------


## Fjala e drejte

]Perandoria otomane - janë  Shtetet e Bashkuara të Mesjetës

Bisedë nga Thierry Fabre

Ismail Kadare, a jeni ai që mund tju  quajmë mjë shkrimtar ballkanik? A përfaqëson Ballkani ndonjëgjë të veçantë për ju? 
Jam shkrimtar, por unë jam kundër etiketës përshkrimore ballkanike, skandinave ose jemenite.Unë mendoj se letërsia është diçka homogjene dhe unike në botë. Shkrimtarët formojnë nje familje shumë të bashkuar dhe shumë të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë. Mendoj se unë i përkas kësaj familjeje.

A është ky rajon një hapësirë referimi për ju?
Sigurisht, vepra ime lindi në Ballkan dhe ndoshta nuk do të mund të ekzistonte pa të. Është një burim, po përtej tij, unë jam një shkrimtar. Shkrimtarët nuk kanë qenë pjesë të regjimeve dhe të partive.

Po Ballkani si një vend imagjinar, sa i rëndësishëm është për ju?
Ekziston një kontradiktë mes Ballkanit si realitet konkret dhe Ballkanit imagjinar, që është një tërësi shumë më e fuqishme.

Me këtë përfytyrim ushqeheni?
Mendoj se letërsia e madhe evropiane ka lindur në gadishullin ballkanik.

Për shembull, kë keni në mend?
Shkrimtarët e antikitetit. Është e vërtetë që ka pasur zbulime madhështore në botën para grekëve të lashtë, si krijimi i konceptit të skëterrës nga egjiptianët. Por mendoj se grekët, domethënë ballkanasit e lashtë, kanë zbuluar gjënë më të madhërishme në botë: brerjen e ndërgjegjes. Brerja e ndërgjegjes në botë është shfaqur goxha më vonë. Ka nja katër a pesë mijë vjet, jo më shumë... Pa këtë koncept, nuk do të kishte letërsi. Brerja e ndërgjegjes u zbulua nga dramaturgjia greke: besoj se ka ekzistuar edhe para Eskilit. Te Homeri nuk gjejmë mënyra konkrete, por të gjitha poemat homerike kanë lindur prej saj. Çfarë janë poemat homerike? Njëfarë faljeje karshi Trojës. Një poet grek i ka kënduar fajit të lashtë të grekëve për të larguar të keqen. Në këtë mënyrë, lindi letërsia klasike greke...

Në veprën tuaj, duket qartë një përngjasim i madh mes letërsisë suaj dhe asaj greke. Mos vallë përtej Ballkanit ka një dimension mesdhetar, që për ju është i vlefshëm?
Sigurisht, por të dyja janë tepër të ndërthurura. Është mëse e natyrshme.

A ka po kështu, dhe një dimension mysliman?
Jo mysliman, por një dimension perandorak: romak, bizantin dhe otoman njëkohësisht. Ky dimension perandorak ka filluar qysh tre mijë vjet me persët... Letërsia ka filloi në kohën e zhvendosjes së ushtrive të gadishullit ballkanik drejt Orientit; më pas ndodhi zhvendosja e ushtrive romake, bizantine, turke... Nga Perëndimi në Lindje dhe nga Lindja në Perëndim...

Shkrimtarët kanë pasqyruar kronikën... Ju flisni për perandori. Cili është vizioni juaj për perandorinë otomane? Çfarë është për ju? Një armik që deshi të shtypte Shqipërinë?
Shumë më e ndërlikuar se kaq. Nga pikëpamja letrare, mendoj se është perandoria më e bukur e njerëzimit. Është mjaft paradoksale, por mendoj se për letërsinë është një minierë ari. Nuk mund të gjejmë perandori tjetër aq të pasur në subjekte...

Po kështu, ju e keni vazhduar këtë linjë me Kasnecët e shiut dhe me personazhin e Skënderbeut...              
Jo vetëm unë. Kështu ka bërë edhe Kazanzaqis, Ivo Andriç gjithashtu. Nuk mund të imagjinohet kurrë vepra e tij pa këtë perandori...

Si e ka ushqyer perandoria otomane veprën tuaj?
Është një perandori shumë e kompletuar. Ajo përfshinte gjithë racat njerëzore, gjithë fetë, gjithë konfliktet, gjithë fatet. Ajo zotëronte mekanizmin më të përsosur burokratik të të gjitha kohërave. Në këtë perandori, ju mund të gjeni të gjitha perandoritë, përfshi dhe Rajhun e Tretë apo perandorinë sovjetike... Modelet janë të gjitha në perandorinë otomane. Ishte si Shtetet e Bashkuara në Mesjetë. Në këtë perandori shumë të errët e të tmerrshme, hera-herës, gjejmë po kështu shenja të një tolerance të madhe...

Për shembull, pas vitit 1492, kur çifutët u dëbuan nga Spanja, ata gjetën strehim në perandorinë otomane...
Jo vetëm çifutët... Perandoria otomane ndoqi një politikë nacionale, ndonjëherë shumë më inteligjente se të vendeve të tjera dhe perandorive të tjera...

Por me Shqipërinë marrëdhëniet kanë qenë shumë konfliktuale. Shqipëria doli kundër kësaj perandorie otomane...
Shqiptarët kanë pasur një marrëdhënie tepër të veçante me këtë perandori. Në fillim, përgjatë një shekulli, ka pasur një konflikt të përgjakshëm me Shqipërinë... Por pas kësaj, ata gjetën një lloj modus vivendi, sepse perandoria otomane e kuptoi më në fund shpirtin e shqiptarëve dhe në përgjithësi, të ballkanasve. Ajo kuptoi se mënyra e paqtimit ishte dhënia e privilegjeve...

Shumë shqiptarë u përfshinë në elitën e perandorisë otomane...
Në përgjithësi, shqiptarët kanë qenë më të privilegjuarit... Çifutët dhe grekët po kështu, por jo si shqiptarët. Gjatë kësaj kohe, marrëdhëniet kanë qenë disi të dykuptimta.

Por kjo perandori ka lënë gjurmë, veçanërisht në islamizimin e një pjese jo të pakët të popullsisë...
Në fillim, gjithë shqiptarët kanë qenë të krishterë. Kanë qenë një nga popujt e krishterë më të lashtë, fill pas Italisë. Në fillim ka qenë katolik dhe më pas, nën ndikimin e Bizantit, një pjesë e Shqipërisë u bë ortodokse. Islami është më i vonë. Ka qenë një fenomen disi i përgjithshëm për gjithë Ballkanin... të krishterët që filluan të bëheshin myslimanë, përveç shqiptarëve, boshnjakëve, edhe grekët vetë... Kjo bëhej për arsye praktike, civile. Kjo nuk ishte pasojë e detyrimit apo e masakrave, siç e shohim shpeshherë në filma, por pasojë e arsyeve praktike, ekonomike, politike dhe shoqërore... Për shembull, po të doje një vend të rëndësishëm në kryeqytet, një nga kushtet ishte të ndërroje fenë. Nuk mund të bëheshe ministër po të ishe katolik a ortodoks... Shqiptarët e morën shumë lehtë këtë çështje në fillim. Në përgjithësi, princët dhe prijësit e tyre u konvertuan të parët. Ata ndërruan emrat e krishterë në emra myslimanë. Si të ishin duke luajtur komedi, duke menduar se kjo nuk ndryshonte asgjë.

Kjo marrëdhënie me qytetërimin islamik, a pati ndikim në Shqipëri në leximin e teksteve, në përfytyrime, në poezi?
Islami pati shumë pak ndikim në kulturën shqiptare. Ai ndikoi në jetën e përditshme në disa zakone, veshje, në disa zakone shtëpiake; në kuzhinë, në administratë. Por ama jo në letërsi.

Çfarë dini për kulturën arabe? A ka ndonjë të përbashkët mes jush?
Në Shqipëri, është shumë pak e njohur. Më tepër njoh letërsine perse. Për shembull, Omar Khajamin, i cili në Shqipëri ka qenë i përkthyer, fshehurazi, nga anglishtja. Në Shqipëri ka pasur një rrjedhë islamike, por që ka qenë shumë më e dobët krahasuar me letërsinë tradicionale të krishterë shqiptare. Kjo letërsi islamike, nga një anë, ishte dhe e prapambetur, thjesht me disa vjersha të vogla sentimentale, por jo më shumë...

A nuk keni dijeni për poezinë e madhe arabe, për vepra madhështore?
Te ne nuk janë përkthyer kurrë.

Me çkuptojmë, të krijohet përshtypja se përherë ka identitete të shumëfishtë. Së brendshmi jemi katolikë dhe nga jashtë myslimanë. Kemi përshtypjen se në universin ballkanik ka përherë lojëra personaliteti shumë të ndërlikuara, me shumë fytyra...
Kjo ndodh në të gjithë Ballkanin, sepse ne kemi ndryshuar dhe shumë herë realitet. Ja dhe një arsye për të cilën feja është e dobët në shumë zona ballkanike. Në Shqipëri ka tre fe. Kur një vend i vogël ka tre fe, ato dobësohen... Por gjëja e mirë është se nuk ka pasur armiqësira mes besimeve. Shqiptarët mbërritjen e islamit nuk e morën seriozisht. Dy fetë më të hershme u treguan shumë mikpritëse karshi fesë myslimane, pa bërë aspak bujë e skandal. Ato e pranuan.

A  është pasojë e komunizmit fakti që filloi të shkatërrohej shpirti religjioz?
Jo, kjo ka ndodhur më parë. Nga ana e vet, feja myslimane u tregua shumë tolerante, që do të thotë se myslimanët shqiptarë nuk përfituan kurrë nga statusi i tyre.

A ju duket se ka përparuar ky realitet i shumëfishtë i Ballkanit, a shkon drejt përpjekjeve për tu përgjithësuar?
Në shekullin XX, me daljen nga perandoria otomane, popujt ballkanikë u bënë shovinistë. Më parë, ata ishin më tolerantë, më shpirtgjerë, më të emancipuar. Por kjo nuk ndodhte ngase më parë ata kishin armik të përbashkët perandorinë otomane. Shqipëria ka qenë e qeverisur nga një pasha shqiptar. Kufijtë nuk kanë qenë shumë të saktë. Kishte shkëmbime ekonomike dhe kulturore më të natyrshme atëherë.

Po sot, a jemi vallë dëshmitarë të një regresi?
Mendoj se mbi të gjitha, ka interesa të klasave egoiste. Mes tyre ka një armiqësi të tmerrshme, mes popujve ballkanikë. Më parë, kjo nuk ekzistonte. Të gjithë e kanë nxitur urrejtjen në mënyrë artificiale.

A mendoni se do të dalë ndonjë gjë, duke pasur parasysh atë çka po ndodh sot, sidomos në Bosnje?
Mendoj se e keqja nuk është aq e rëndë sa u duk në fillim. Urrejtja nuk është e pamundur të mos zvogëlohet. Por mjafton vetëm që njëra nga palët të lëshojë pe e para... Ka shumë shembuj nga e kaluara. Në Shqipëri dhe në Ballkan në përgjithësi, të rinjtë e kanë harruar tashmë armiqësinë me Turqinë. Kjo armiqësi nuk ekziston më. Vështirë se mund të kthehet më. Turqit dominuan në Ballkan për gjashtë shekuj me radhë. Ishte një dominim shumë i ndërlikuar, nganjëherë tolerant, e herë të tjera i përgjakshëm, i tmerrshëm... Ata e kanë harruar. Kjo do të thotë se ata janë në gjendje  të harrojnë, por për këtë duhet të drejtohen nga një forcë. Ky mund të jetë roli i intelektualëve ballkanas, me ndihmën e Evropës, natyrisht....

A prisni ndonjë gjë prej tyre, ndonjë mesazh?
Ka nevojë. Një shkrimtar shqiptar si unë mund të jetojë absolutisht edhe pa urrejtje. Në qoftë se shihni veprat e mia, do të vini re se urrejtja aty mohohet në mënyrë absolute. E keni lexuar, me sa më thoni, Kasnecët e shiut. Atë e kam shkruar njëzet e pesë vjet më parë. A keni gjetur aty  gjurmë urrejtjeje? Personazhi kryesor është një pasha turk, armik i shqiptarëve. Këtë e kam përshkruar në mënyrë paqësore. Nuk ka qenë e përllogaritur kështu. Romanin tim të parë Kopshte të kujtimeve* e kam nisur në moshën njëzet e pesë vjeç. Ishte historia e një gjenerali që erdhi në Shqipëri, një armik zyrtar i Shqipërisë, një pushtues gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Edhe atë e kam përshkruar në të njëjtën mënyrë, pa urrejtje.

A mund të luajnë njerëzit e kulturuar të Ballkanit një rol drejtues? Keni qenë të pranishëm në ndonjë iniciativë?
Ajo që është më trishtuese është se intelektualët serbë janë mes përgjegjësve kryesorë për atë çka ndodhi në Ballkan.

Me të drejtë, është një luftë letrare, një epope e ngritur në madhështi që çon në fillimin e betejës, duke ndërsyer kryqin e ortodoksisë kundër islamit...
Mendoj se është një njollë e zezë në historinë e kulturës. Nuk dua të mbaj anën e kulturës së vendit tim, por në këtë pikë, kultura shqiptare është shumë superiore. Gjëra të tilla te ne nuk keni për të gjetur kurrë. Fatmirësisht... Nuk duhet harruar se ne kemi qenë në një situatë armiqësie me Jugosllavinë përgjatë 40 vjetëve. Gjurmë të tilla urrejtjeje nuk kam parë në letërsinë greke apo bullgare... Është mëse e mundur të ngremë një kulturë shumë të emancipuar, shumë njerëzore në këtë gadishull ballkanik. Më gëzoi shumë fakti që, kohët e fundit, shkrimtarë serbë e kanë kuptuar këtë më në fund.

A ka ndikuar në veprat tuaja ky shpërthim në Ballkan apo jeni përpjekur të izoloheni?
Shkrimtaria nuk ka të bëjë fare me këtë që thoni. Është një punë artistike.

Është një realitet që kapërcen kohën?
Është një realitet më vete.

Marrë nga revista Qantara - Cultures en mouvement, botim i Institutit të Botës Arabe 
* Titulli i botimit frëngjisht të Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur  shën. përkth.
Përktheu nga frëngjishtja: Norel ZAIMI

----------


## Genti^Itali

Kadare, rikthehet ndër kandidatët më të përfolur bashkë me Kunderën dhe Rotin

"Nobel 2004", Kadare përballë Kunderës dhe Rotit


Shekulli

Stokholm (AFP) - Assia Djébar, algjeriane, Joyce Carol Oates, amerikane dhe Inger Christensen daneze janë të pozicionuara më mirë nëse çmimi Nobel për Letërsinë 2004 duhet ti jepet një gruaje. Akademia suedeze që siç e ka zakon, nuk lejon asgjë të ndërhyjë në zgjedhjen e saj, nuk do duhej ta shpallte veç të enjten apo ca më shumë të enjten e javës tjetër.
Ndërsa spekullimet gëlojnë, ato që shpërblimi do ti jepet një gruaje qëndrojnë në krye. Në Stokholm është folur shpesh dhe kjo është theksuar këtë vit që vërtet ka patur pak gra që e kanë fituar Nobelin,- ka deklaruar Svante eyler, drejtor i botimeve Norstedts, një nga shtëpitë më të mëdha botuese në Suedi. 
Nëse për dy laureatët e mëparshëm nuk kishte dhe aq unanimitet, çështja (e grave) do të kishte dalë në dritë shumë më herët, -ka shtuar ai, duke iu referuar afrikanojugorit J.M.Coetzee, fitues i çmimit Nobel vitin e shkuar dhe hungarezit Imre Kertesz, laureuar në 2002. Akademia e ka vlerësuar shumë rrallë një grua të letrave: vetëm nëntë e kanë marrë këtë çmim prestigjioz që nga koha e krijimit të tij në 1901. Fituesja e parë qe Selma Lagerloef në 1909 dhe e fundit polakja Wislawa Szymborska, vlerësuar për veprën e saj poetike në 1996. Vitet 90 ishin më të bardha për gratë, sepse para poeteshës polake, shkrimtaret jugafrikane Nadine Gordiner dhe afro-amerikane Toni Morrison ishin shquar respektivisht në 1991 dhe 1993. 
Gjithsesi, konkurrentët meshkuj më të rëndësishëm, janë të shumtë edhe këtë vit. Ndërmjet kandidatëve rikthehen shpesh emrat e shkrimtarëve si amerikani Philip Roth, shqiptari Ismail Kadare dhe çeku Milan Kundera. Shpesh pak të vlerësuar si dhe gratë, poetët më të përmendur janë siro-libanezi Adonis dhe sudezi Tomas Transtroemer. Një filozof rikthehet shpesh në listat e Nobelistëve, francezi Jacques Derrida. Ai është një nga emrat më të mëdhenj të post-strukturalizmit vlerëson Jonas Thente, kritik letrar në Dagens Nyheter, e përditshme suedeze. Sekretari i Akademisë Horace Engdahl dhe një nga anëtarët, Katarina Frostenson, njihen si dy nga admiruesit e tij të shumtë,- shton ai. Të prirur për të marrë këtë çmim me vlerë 10 milionë korona suedeze (1.1 milionë euro), janë përmendur njëlloj Alvaro Pombo (Spanjë), Peter Esterhazy dhe Peter Nadas, të dy nga Hungaria, Nuruddin Farah (Somali) dhe poeti rus Gennadij Ajgi. Nëse laureati duhet të jetë një laureate, disa emra kanë përparuar si ai i shkrimtares Margaret Atwood, e pëmendur shpesh këto vitet e fundit dhe dy poeteshat Friederike Mayroecker (Austri) e Vizma Belsevica (Letoni). Megjithatë Jonas Thente do të vinte bast për shkrimtaren, poeten dhe regjisoren algjeriane Assia Djébar e cila trajton në libra probleme të identitetit post-kolonial. Ai do të donte gjithashtu të fitonte Inger Christensen, sepse, - thekson ai - Akademia është e ndjeshme ndaj opinionit publik. Ajo është një nga poetet më të mëdha lirike në Evropë emri i të cilës është përmendur shpesh,- thotë ai. Por ajo mund të ketë dizavantazhin e marrjes së çmimit të Akademisë suedeze të autorëve nordikë në 1994, që shihet si një Nobel i vogël. Në Stokholm, libraria më e madhe e Skandinavisë, Akademibokhandeln, ka pregatitur një tryezë speciale me librat e fituesve të mundshëm, dhe i var shpresat tek Joyce Carol Oates. Eshtë e favorizuara jonë, pohon zëvendësdrejtoresha Agneta Lind. Por për bastvënësit, ajo është lënë pas nga poeti siro-libanez Adonis, fitues 6 me 4.

Ndërmjet kandidatëve rikthehen shpesh emrat e shkrimtarëve si amerikani Philip Roth, shqiptari Ismail Kadare dhe çeku Milan Kundera. Shpesh pak të vlerësuar si dhe gratë, poetët më të përmendur janë siro-libanezi Adonis dhe sudezi Tomas Transtroemer.

Në Stokholm, libraria më e madhe e Skandinavisë, Akademibokhandeln, ka përgatitur një tryezë speciale me librat e fituesve të mundshëm, dhe i var shpresat tek Joyce Carol Oates

Diciturë 
Shkrimtarja algjeriane Assia Djébar, tetor 2000
Çeku Milan Kundera

----------


## Aurora23

Teme e bukur!
Kam lexuar dy libra te M.Kunderes, "Shakaja" dhe "Identiteti", me te vertete te bukur. 
Do ishte nje mrekulli sikur te fitonte I.Kadare, pak e veshtire, por gjithcka mund te ndodhe.
Shpresojme per me mire!shpresojme per te si autor se ka dhene shume!
Gjithe te mirat!
A.

----------


## Genti^Itali

Ishalla i degjon zoti fjalet e tua Aurora23,  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe un i uroj fitore I.Kadare-s se e merito...

Genti:

----------


## [xeni]

*Gazeta Panorama*
Lista e pretendentëve për çmimin e letërsisë 

Çmimi "Nobel", Ismail Kadare i pesti në listë




Ismail Kadare këtë herë është afër çmimit "Nobel". Ai është pretendenti i dytë nga meshkujt për të fituar këtë çmim të madh të letërsisë. Por këtë vit, ndryshe nga herët e tjera, do të jenë konkurrente për çmimin "Nobel" edhe shkrimatre femra. Tre pretendentet për këtë çmim të madh të letërsisë janë: algjeriania Assia Djebar, Joyce Carol Oates nga SHBA dhe Dane Inger Christensen si pretendente kryesore për fitimin e këtij cmimi. "Shkrimtaret femra, të ndjekura prej një kohe të gjatë nga Akademia suedeze, e cila për çdo vit jep çmimin "Nobel" për letërsinë kanë mundësi të mëdha për ta fituar çmimin këtë vit", tha Observer për AFP-në. Ato do të përballen këtë vit me emrat e përhershëm dhe pretendentë ndër vite, si novelisti amerikan Philip Roth, shqiptari Ismail Kadare, çeku Milan Kundera, poetit siriano-libanez Adonis dhe poeti suedez Tomas Transtroemer.

Fituesi femër apo mashkull?
Natyrshëm, që të gjithë shkrimtarët meshkuj janë mjaft të zotë, por ndoshta kësaj here "Nobeli" nuk mund t'u takojë atyre. "Ka pasur shumë diskutime gjatë kësaj kohe në Stokholm dhe ato janë ndezur mjaft në këtë periudhë, në lidhje me faktin se shumë pak shkrimatare femra e kanë fituar këtë çmim", tha Svante weyler, shefi i Norsteds, njërës nga shtëpitë më të mëdha botuese në Suedi. Akademia ka vlerësuar vetëm nëntë gra që nga fillimi i dhënies së këtij çmimi në vitin 1901. Çmimi i fundit iu akordua poetes polake Vislava Simborska më 1996. Përpara saj këtë cmim e fituan shkrimtaraja afrikano-amerikane Toni Morrision më 1993, si dhe novelistja nga Afrika e Jugut, Nadine Gordimer më 1991, ndërsa më pas duhet të kthehesh vetëm në vitin 1966, kur suedezja Nelly Sachs fitoi çmimin "Nobel" për letërsinë. Ndërsa Akademia është më e rezervuar se kurrë në lidhje me identitetin e fituesit, qarqet e letrare në Stokholm, janë të mbushura me spekulime të shumta, deri në momentin e shpalljes zyrtare të çmimit. Midis atyre të ashtuquajtura fituese të mundshme, renditen, edhe poetesha austriake, Friederike Mayroecker dhe Vizma Belsevica nga Letonia, poeti rus Gennady Aygi, autori spanjoll Alvaro Pombo, novelisti hungarez Peter Esterhazy dhe Peter Nadas, shkrimtari somalez, Nuruddin Farah, i cili është një pretendent i vjetër e, po ashtu edhe shkrimtarja kanadeze Margaret Atvud.

Fitues ndër vite
Vitin e kaluar çmimi "Nobel" për letërsinë i shkoi shkrimtarit nga Amerika e Jugut J. M. Coetzee dhe dy vjet më parë hungarezit Imre Kertesz. "Nëse dy fituesit e mëparshëm nuk janë pranuar në mënyrë unanime, me siguri që këtë vit fituesi do të jetë një femër", tha Weyler. Ai shtoi se beson se kësaj here Akademia do të jetë e ndjeshme ndaj opinioneve të publikut. Dhe, sipas tij, ai mendonte se çmimi do t'i shkonte suedezes Inger Christensen. "Ajo është një nga udhëheqëset e lirikës në Evropë, emri i së cilës ëshytë përmendur shpeshherë". Megjithëse ajo ka fituar nga Akademia suedeze, çmimin "Nobel" për autorët nordikë, ajo mund ta fitojë këtë çmim më të madh. Jonas Thente, një kritik letërsisë për të përditshmen suedeze, "Dagens Nyheter", tha se do të vendoste bast për novelisten algjeriane, poeten dhe regjisoren, Asia Djebar, librat e së cilës lidhen me të kaluarën postkoloniale. Sipas tij, po kështu edhe shkrimtari filozof francez, Jacques Derrida, shihet si fituesi i mundshëm i çmimit prej 10 milion koronash, i barazvlefshëm me 1,10 milionë euro. "Ai është një nga emrat më të mëdhenj të poststrukturalizmit" dhe sekretari i Akademisë, Horace Engdahl si dhe anëtarja Katarina Frostenson njihen si fansa të mëdhenj të tij", tha Thente.

Lista

Assia Djebar 
Joyce Carol Oates 
Dane Inger Christensen 
Philip Roth 
*Ismail Kadare*   
Milan Kundera 
Adonis 
Tomas Transtroemer 
Friederike Mayroecker 
Vizma Belsevica 
Gennady Aygi 
Alvaro Pombo 
Peter Esterhazy 
Peter Nadas 
Nuruddin Farah 
Margaret Atwood 
Jacques Derrida

----------


## Genti^Itali

Edhe vendi 5-t nuk esht keq", urime.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Isalla fiton ISMAIL KADARE edhe na gezon te gjitheve pra popullin shqiptar*   



P.S 




> *Aurora23*  Teme e bukur!
> Kam lexuar dy libra te M.Kunderes, "Shakaja" dhe "Identiteti", me te vertete te bukur. 
> Do ishte nje mrekulli sikur te fitonte I.Kadare, pak e veshtire, por gjithcka mund te ndodhe.
> Shpresojme per me mire!shpresojme per te si autor se ka dhene shume!
> Gjithe te mirat!
> A.


Aurora23 mos u be kinse une lexoj libra , mos u mburr para neve  :pa dhembe:  , shaka  :djall me brire:

----------


## marsela

un nga gjithe ato nominator per nobeliste vetem shkrimtarin tone te madh İsmail Kadare dhe Milan Kunderen njoh e smund te jap ndonje vlersim megjithate si shqiptare dhe lexuese dhe admiruese e perhershme e Kadares do te doja shume qe ai ta meritonte ate cmim..
persa iperket Kunderes mendoj se esht i rralle ne llojin e vet.kam lexuar "Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies"dhe "shakaja"e te dy me kan pelqyer shume.

----------


## BOKE

Stokholmi nuk do që tu japë Nobel shqiptarëve


Ishte ora 21.30, kur pas tre telefonatave të mëparshme pa përgjigje, në anën tjetër të telefonit u dëgjua zëri i Elena Kadaresë, e cila na sqaroi se së bashku me Ismailin kishin dalë nga shtëpia për tiu shmangur gazetarëve të huaj. Tani që filloi përsëri konkurrimi për çmimin Nobel, shumë gazetarë nga e gjithë bota na marrin në telefon dhe na pyesin: ku do të jetë Kadareja ditën e shpalljes së fituesve në orën 13.00 të drekës? Dhe, duke justifikuar mungesën e çiftit Kadare në shtëpi deri në orët e darkës, Elena thotë se kjo histori e gazetarëve të huaj ka 20 vjet që vazhdon. 
Na marrin nga Roma, nga Berlini, nga Tokio, e deri nga kryeqyteti i Brazilit, duke na kërkuar detaje për emocionet ndaj garës, por tanimë ne kemi tre vjet që u shmangemi atyre, rrëfen ajo. Duke folur për këto tre vitet e fundit, Helena tregon se fshehja ndaj gazetarëve të huaj është bërë duke ikur një herë në Itali dhe dy herë në Shqipëri, ku, sipas saj, gjendja ka qenë më e qetë, në aspektin e shqetësimeve që krijohen pas atyre telefonatave. Dhe mbrëmë, duke folur nga Parisi i largët, Elena u shpreh sinqerisht për gazetën Ballkan për të gjitha ndjesitë e emocionet e çiftit Kadare para konkurrimit të këtij viti, ku duket se Nobeli, për Shqipërinë tonë është një mision i pamundur. Të paktën kështu ka ndodhur këto 20 vitet e fundit, me gjeniun e letrave shqipe, i cili për hir të së vërtetës, është lexuar shumë nëpër botë dhe është sharë jo pak në vendin e tij. Veçse nga bisedat me Elenën, kuptojmë që humbjet e Kadaresë në provimin e çmimit Nobel kanë qenë çdo vit e më të lehta, jo vetëm për faktin se njeriu mësohet me to, por edhe për arsyen e çuditshme që shpesh herë këtë çmim e kanë marrë shkrimtarë, ose shkrimtare të paafirmuar e ndonjëherë anonim. Mbaj mend para disa vitesh, kur fitoi një shkrimtare polake, në Paris lexuesit vrapuan nëpër librari për të blerë librat e saj, por atje nuk gjetën asgjë, sepse autorja nuk ishte përkthyer asgjëkundi dhe ishte gati e panjohur për të gjithë. Nga ana tjetër, ajo ka cituar mbrëmë edhe fjalët e Kadaresë, i cili atëherë i ka thënë se: Sidoqoftë, kur mundesh nga një grua, humbja është gjithmonë më e lehtë. Nga biseda e mbrëmshme me Elena Kadarenë, ne kuptuam se duhet të përgatitemi përsëri për një humbje, por gjithashtu kuptuam se vetë Kadare ndjehet më i fuqishëm se kurrë për të mposhtur rivalët. Nuk ka shumë rëndësi nëse fiton apo jo, por rëndësi ka që vepra e tij tani është shpërndarë në miliona e miliona kopje në të gjithë globin, nënvizoi ajo.


Zonja Elena, çfarë është duke ndodhur tani në apartamentin tuaj në Paris?
Asgjë e jashtëzakonshme. Sapo jemi kthyer nga një vizitë tek disa miq. Tani na ka ardhur dhe mbesa e vogël dhe Ismaili po bëhet gati të hyjë në dhomën e tij të punës.
Si ndjehet Ismail Kadare para konkurrimit të ri për çmimin Nobel?
Ismaili nuk e vlerëson aq shumë konkurrimin për këtë çmim. Kjo ndodh ngaqë ne kemi 20 vjet që e ndjekim me emocion garën e Stokholmit dhe zhgënjimet e njëpasnjëshme na kanë bërë të ndjehemi indiferentë. Kështu, që gjatë tri viteve të fundit ajo që kemi bërë gjatë periudhës së konkurrimit është se jemi larguar sa më shumë që të ishte e mundur prej gazetarëve të huaj, që kërkonin në çdo orë adresën se ku mund të ndodhej Ismaili, kur të shpalleshin fituesit e orës 13.00, në Stokholm. 
Përse jeni larguar prej tyre?
Sepse më parë, çdo vit mua personalisht më merrnin në telefon, nga Roma, Brukseli, Uashingtoni, Berlini, e deri nga Rio de Zheniero për të më pyetur: Ku mund ta gjejmë Kadarenë pas shpalljes së çmimeve, sepse kemi marrë vesh nga burime të ndryshme se ai është fituesi i këtij viti. Dhe është e natyrshme, që pas kësaj furie telefonash nga agjensi lajmesh prestigjioze, të mendoja se megjithatë, ata mund të dinin diçka. Pra, për 20 vjet rresht kam menduar se ndofta ata e dinin që çmimin Nobel për atë vit e kish marrë Shqipëria. Unë e dija se sa e rëndësishme ishte kjo gjë për vendin tim, prandaj edhe kam jetuar me emocione të shumta. Mirëpo, siç e keni parë edhe vetë, Kadareja nuk ka fituar. 
Kjo fitore nuk ka ndodhur as në vitin 1984 dhe as në vitin 2003. Prandaj, ju them me keqardhje se këto tri vitet e fundit ne i kemi humbur emocionet e garës dhe nuk mendojmë më për çmimin Nobel. Kjo ndjesi më është forcuar akoma më shumë gjatë viteve të fundit, kur këtë çmim e kanë fituar shkrimtarë, ose shkrimtare që nuk kanë ndonjë krijimtari shumë cilësore. Jo vetëm duke i krahasuar ata me Ismailin, por edhe duke i krahasuar me konkurrentët e tjerë, që shpeshherë kanë qenë dinjitozë, përballë tij. Pra, ka ndonjur më shumë se sa një herë, kur këtë çmim e kanë marrë autorë të panjohur dhe ndonjëherë krejtësisht të palexuar nga bota letrare. 
Mund tju përmend këtu një rast, kur fitoi një shkrimtare polake. Atëherë, kjo fitore erdhi krejtësisht në mënyrë të papritur dhe në Paris, njerëzit që e ndjekin letërsinë vrapuan nëpër librari për të gjetur ndonjë libër të saj. Por nuk kishte asnjë libër të përkthyer, kështu që ajo nuk njihej në asnjë vend të botës. Ishte një shkrimtare relativisht mesatare, pa kulminacione në krijimtarinë e saj. Megjithatë, ajo fitoi. Vetëm duhet të më kuptoni një gjë: unë këtu nuk dua të gjykoj vlerësuesit dhe as të denigroj fituesit. Megjithatë, më duhet të them se në këtë konkurrim mund të fitonte kushto tjetër, por jo ata që fituan. Këtu nuk mund të përjashtoj edhe rastet kur fituesit e kanë merituar çmimin. Dhe Ismaili, megjithatë, në të gjitha rastet i ka përgëzuar rivalët apo fituesit. 
Ju vetë jeni e bindur se në raport me rivalët e tjerë, Kadare e meriton çmimin Nobel?
Për këtë nuk jam e bindur vetëm unë, por në rastin që po diskutojmë, nuk janë shumë të rëndësishme bindjet e mia. Ju a thashë edhe më lart: qindra gazetarë para orës 13.00 kërkojnë vendndodhjen e Ismailit, në mënyrë që të jenë ata të parët që ta intervistojnë pas fitores. Shumë prej tyre i njohin mjaft mirë rivalët e tjerë dhe njohin gjithashtu krijimtarinë e Ismailit. Por, ju lutem, le ta lëmë këtë bisedë, sepse më duket e zymtë dhe le të mendojmë se edhe këtë vit do të ndodhë e njëjta gjë. 
Ku parashikoni tu fshiheni këtë vit gazetarëve të huaj?
Përsëri në Shqipëri. Do të vimë së shpejti atje dhe do të qëndrojmë në shtëpinë tonë. Nuk mund tju them saktësisht se përsa kohë, sepse parashikimet janë gjithmonë subjektive.
Çfarë preferon zakonisht të hajë Kadareja në drekë pas orës 13.00, kur shpallet fituesi i çmimit Nobel?
Ismaili dhe unë si gjithmonë gjatë tri viteve të fundit mundohemi të jemi larg vendeve, ku mund të marrim ndonjë informacion të shpejtë. Ka raste kur udhëtojmë dhe njofimin e shtyjmë qëllimisht që ta marrim vesh në darkë. Mirëpo kuptohet, që gjithçka na vjen nëpërmjet telefonatave të miqve tanë brenda e sidomos jashtë shtetit. Shumica e atyre që i telefonojnë Ismailit pas shpalljes së fituesve janë kolegë ose rivalë të tij, në të njëjtën garë. Ata na thonë emrin e fituesit dhe diçka më shumë për krijimtarinë e tij, kur nuk është shumë i njohur.
Çfarë bën Kadareja, pasi merr vesh emrin e fituesit?
Nëse është ndër miqtë e tij, i bën një telefonatë përgëzimi, ose ndryshe vazhdojmë ritualin e ditës.
Çfarë mendon Ismaili dhe ju për letërsinë që shkruhet sot në Shqipëri?
Ne mendojmë gjithmonë mirë për çdo gjë që ka lidhje me Shqipërinë. Ndërsa, në rastin e letërsisë jemi të prirur të dëgjojmë gjëra të mira për librat apo për autorët. 
Tani që diktatura kaloi, shpresoni që në letërsinë tonë të lulëzojnë talentet?
Kjo nuk ka lidhje me atë që thoni. Kadareja më se njëherë e ka theksuar se diktatura nuk ka lidhje shumë të drejtpërdrejtë me letërsinë, ose më mirë duhet të them se diktaturat dhe kohët që ndryshojnë, nuk ndryshojnë dot kollaj letërsinë. Ju mund ta dini se ndonjëherë diamantet fshihen nëpër shtresat e zeza të qymyrit. 
Ndërsa, talentet e letërsisë mund të gjenden edhe në epokat më të zeza të historisë. Sidoqoftë, unë jam e bindur se në letërsinë shqiptare do të dalin shpejt krijues të përmasave të mëdha.
A ju thotë ndonjëherë Kadareja se, në Shqipëri ka shumë armiq personalë?
Ismaili nuk flet kurrë për armiqësitë profesionale, ose armiqtë personalë. Ai preferon gjithmonë që atyre që e shajnë, të mos ua mësojë kurrë emrat. Megjithatë, unë nga ana ime do të thosha se fatkeqësisht, ka edhe njerëz të tillë. Të shash ashpër dhe ndonjëherë krejtësisht kot, kjo është diçka e pafalshme për vetë njeriun, por shpesh është po aq gabim që ti përgjigjesh atij që nuk di përse të shan. Por, ju lutem le të mos flasim për këto gjëra. Sidomos, tani që Ismaili është bërë gjithmonë e më i lexueshëm nëpër libraritë e të gjithë globit. Ju mund ta dini se ka ende popuj në botë, të cilët nuk kanë pasur mundësi të prodhojnë apo të lexojnë një letërsi të tillë. Ndërsa në Shqipëri, u arrit që të krijoheshin vepra shumë të mira. Ato janë e do të jenë pasuri për të gjitha kohët e mëvonshme. 
Si e shikoni që nga Parisi mundësinë e integrimit të Shqipërisë në Europë?
Ismaili është shumë optimist. Dhe ndonjëherë pesimizmin e disa specialistëve e sheh me indiferencë. Ai mendon se Shqipëria i ka të gjitha shanset që të integrohet shpejt në Europë. 
Si e priti Kadareja deklaratën e Liponen, për një vonesë 20-vjeçare të Shqipërisë në integrimin europian?
Nuk e vlerësoi si një intervistë të sinqertë. Por e kuptoi sikur kjo intervistë e Liponen është bërë prej kreut të OSBE-së, në kushtet e një tronditjeje shpirtërore të tij. Ismaili e kuptoi intervistën e Liponen, si intervistën e një zyrtari të fyer prej politikanëve vendas. Dhe, për këtë arsye, Liponen foli i nevrikosur dhe tha një gjë që nuk mund të jetë kurrë e vërtetë. Kjo deklaratë, madje nuk mund të besohet as nga vetë ai. Jo më kot, pas disa ditësh tentoi ta zbuste deklaratën, por, me sa duket, kjo nuk vlente më. Ne në Paris shohim çdo ditë lajmet për Shqipërinë dhe jemi krejtësisht të informuar për çdo gjë që ndodh atje. Veçse duhet thënë që në politikën e sotme të Shqipërisë duhen zbutur tonet e ashpra dhe egërsia duhet të shmanget plotësisht. Kjo vlen, si për komunikimin me njeri tjetrin, ashtu edhe për marrëdhëniet me të huajt. Duhet shmangur meskiniteti dhe agresiviteti. Ne të gjithë duhet ta kuptojmë se na pret një e ardhme më e mirë. Duke pasur besim tek e ardhmja, do ta lehtësojmë më shumë punën tonë dhe do të jemi më të qetë në komunikimin me të huajt apo me njeri-tjetrin. E them edhe një herë, deklarata e gabuar e Liponen ishte rezultat i fyerjes që iu bë nga disa politikanë. Vetë Liponen u pendua me siguri për këtë deklaratë të pavlefshme, në lidhje me vërtetësinë e parashikimit 20-vjeçar. 
A jeni të informuar se dje është prezantuar libri i Kadaresë me 70 poezi të zgjedhura?
Po. Janë poezi të zgjedhura nga vetë Ismaili. Më parë ai kishte zgjedhur disa poezi për librin Ca pika shiu ranë mbi qelq dhe tani bëri zgjedhjen e dytë. Ndërsa së shpejti do të nxjerrë një libër tjetër me 100 poezi të zgjedhura. 
Si e përjeton Kadareja që nga Parisi, shitjet e librave të tij në Shqipëri?
Ai është shumë i lidhur me lexuesin shqiptar dhe thotë shpesh që ky lexues është tregues i shkallës së emancipimit shoqëror. Ata që e shajnë bëjnë zhurmë, por janë me gishta, ndërsa ata që e lexojnë janë me mijëra e miliona, si në Shqipëri, ashtu edhe në Kosovë e më gjerë. Ky komunikim i tij me lexuesin shqiptar është ndofta nga gjërat më të rëndësishme që ndikojnë për emocionet e Ismailit.
Kur e keni parë më të dëshpëruar e më të lodhur Kadarenë gjatë qëndrimit në Paris?
Të dëshpëruar jo, por do të thosha tepër të lodhur. Kjo ka ndodhur gjatë ditëve të Rambujesë, kur ai nuk flinte as dy orë në natë. Megjithatë, edhe atëherë ai ishte optimist për rastin që i kishte ardhur Kosovës për pavarësinë. Ato ditë shtëpia jonë gumëzhinte nga gazetarët dhe nga drejtuesit e politikës së Kosovës. 
Çmendon Kadareja për librat e romanet që ka në dorë?
Ai punon shumë dhe nxjerr vazhdimisht libra. Ka kontrata të ndryshme me shtëpitë botuese dhe beson shumë se gjërat do të shkojnë përditë e më mirë.


Gazeta "Ballkan"

----------


## diamant abrashi

13 prill 2004 / TN 

Nga: *Piero del GIUDICE*  dhe *Diamant ABRASHI* 

Paris, Shkurt-Mars 2004  

_Shpërndarjen e veprave të Ismail Kadaresë e ndjekë një grafik i etheve ballkanike. Në çdo krizë nëpër faqet e veprave të tij kërkohet një fanar, një vrojtim apo thjeshtë një refleks i pëlqyeshëm i fascinimit ballkanik. Megjithëate librat e tij nuk kufizojnë vetëm një territor. Nga  Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur që e bëri të njohur në gjithë botën në vitet gjashtëdhjetë, Daullet e shiut, veprat e tij më të zhytura në natën e legjendës ballkanike si Kush e solli Doruntinën apo Ura me tri harqe apo ato me frymëzime të së tashmes si Tri këngë zie për Kosovën. Ajo që joshë dhe magnetizon gjatë leximit është të kërkuarit e tjetrës që nuk është imanentja, imediatja historike apo joshja indigjene. Kadare zgjidhë forcën e tij rrëfimtare duke zgjeruar profilet e realitetit, duke i deformuar. Ai merr polaritete historikeinvazionin dhe pushtimin otoman, invazionin dhe pushtimin italian, diktatura si Piramida apo Vjedhja e gjumit në pallatin mbretëror  por e elaboron një rrëfim legjendar, faqe që përshkruhen nga drithërima epike, jehona të tjera. Koha e faqes së tij të shkruar është një kohë diakronike, johistorike që përzien mitin dhe alegorinë. Shkrimtar i njërit nga vendet më të varfëra në Europë e që nga historia u dënuan në formën më tragjike, Shqipëria, e kaloi i padëmtuar kohën mizore dhe groteske të vendit të shqiponjave, të dyzet vitet e diktaturës së Enver Hoxhës. 

Sot jeton në Paris ku ka migruar, në qendrën historike të Bulevardit Saint Michel. Një shtëpi borgjezie të imët, asnjë shenjë që tregon për nostalgji, asnjë dobësi për atdheun e largët. Por diçka nga ashpërsia malore gjirokastrite foleizohet këtu, në rreptësinë e fjalëve të tij në vetëdijen e tij, në vizionin e jetës si prova të njëpasnjëshme që duhen tejkaluar, në indinjimin për rrethimin e vazhdueshëm që fisnikëria dhe koherenca i janë nënshtruar._ 


*PYETJE: Libri Kronikë mbi gur, Gjirokastra. Këtu u lindët ju më 1936, këtu kaluat fëmijërinë dhe rininë e hershme. Qytet i kufirit*  

KADARE: Një qytet plotësisht atipik. Duke e shikuar duke e përshkuar është e vështirë të kuptohet gjendja e njërit apio tjetrit, është e vështirë të kuptohet në shikim të parë se kush është i varfër e kush i pasur. Shtëpi të mëdha ku jetojnë familje modeste afër me shtëpi të mëdha ku jetojnë familje shumë të pasura. Në kohën e fëmijërisë sime Gjirokastra ishte e banuar nga funksionarë të ish-perandorisë otomane. Pas rënjes së Perandorisë ishin kthyer për të jetuar në qytetin e tyre dhe jetonin nga pensioni-shpesh një gjysëm pensioni, pensione vërtetë modeste. Perandoria kish rënë që pak më shumë se 20 vite dhe këta nëpunës, fisnikë otomanë perandorak ishin kthyer në Shqipëri. Me gjuhën e tyre të huaj, me zakonet e tyre të huaja. 

Mendoja në mos ishin të çmendur. Qyteti nuk ka pasur asnjëherë shumë banorë, atëherë kishte ndonja njëzet mijë që ngelën ashtu për një shekull -, sot dyzet mijë por nëse shikohet nga lartë duket sikur të ishte një qytet i madh, me njëqind, dyqinmijë, gjysëm milioni banorë. Kjo për shtëpitë e mëdha. Një qytet me zakone shumë të çuditshme me një borgjezi të vetëquajtur pastaj një shtresë në mes të borgjezisë dhe aristokracisë së vetëquajtur. Besonin, mendonin se ishin dikush por që nuk ishin. Ishte një megalomani me origjinë antike, antike si qyteti, një qytet megalomanësh. 

*PYETJE: Shtëpia Juaj si ishte?*  

KADARE: Edhe ne jetonim në një shtëpi gjysëm të zbrazët. Një familje dimenzionesh jo të mëdha. Babai im Haliti, lajmëtar postier i gjyqit - aktet gjyqësore dërgoheshin rekomandë përmes postës- mamaja ime e tre fëmijë: unë, një vëlla dhe një motër. Por shtëpia me tre kate me një sallon enorm 14 metra për 7. Të gjitha sallonet e Gjirokastrës ishin ashtu. Mund të gjendej gjithçfarë, gjëra antike, të vjetra, për më tepër të panevojshme, megjithëate të mbajtura aty. Kishte gjithçka por jo edhe libra. 

*PYETJE: Jo libra???*  

KADARE: Kishte edhe gjyle topi, nuk di përse por libra jo. Paj natyrisht se kishte libra shkollorë e ndonjë romanth të lehtë, por vetëm në shkollë të mesme e kam bërë leximin e parë serioz-Shekspirin në një botim të shkëlqyer shqiptar. Më tërhiqte një imazh fantazme në faqen e parë. Kam filluar ta lexoj duke menduar se bëhej fjalë për një rrëfim me zana, fantazma e shtriga. Nuk e kuptoja mirë por më tërhiqte përmes këtij aspekti misterioz. Bëhej fjalë për Makbethi-n. E kam kopjuar me dorë, për ta pasur në shtëpi. Mund të thuhet se ky ishte libri i parë që pata shkruar, kam kaluar ditë të tëra duke e kopjuar. Më pat shituar Shekspiri, pas Makbethi-t pata filluar të lexoja Hamleti-n, sepse pata parë fantazma të tjera, por Hamleti më ka dëshpëruar, shumë i komplikuar, pos aktit të parë, ai me fantazma, pastaj kam menduar se ishte i mërzitshëm, pa vlerë. 

*PYETJE: Fantazma në Gjirokastër?*  

KADARE: Një qytet shumë antik që favorizonte psikologjinë mitike në të cilën jetonin shumë njerëz, Të jetuarit në mite, në një gjendje iluzioni permanent, të humbur në kujtime. Jo pak e përzienin të vërtetën dhe gënjeshtrën, realitetin dhe fantazinë, flitej për komplote, zbuloheshin intriga. Kur isha i vogël kam dëgjuar shumë fjalime të kësaj natyre dhe kjo e ka ndikuar fëmijërinë time, ma dha idenë, sugjestionin e një perandorie fantazmë tashmë të zhdukur dhe që ngelej vetëm në kujtime. Ishte qyteti i fundit shqiptar në jug, përballë Greqisë. Një farë soj qyteze. Në Ballkan nuk mund të paramendohet një vend që mund të egzistojë pa u dëshmuar në ndonjë mënyrë armiqësor ndaj të tjerëve. Gjirokastra ishte qyteza shqiptare kundër Greqisë. 

*PYETJE: Kur ia mbërrijti lufta, ajo e vërteta në Gjirokastër?*  

KADARE: Shumë shpejtë, më 1940 kur Italia e sulmoi Greqinë. Italianët kalonin andej. Nga qyteti mund të shiheshin të gjitha manovrat ushtarake në luginë. Iknin italianët, tërhiqeshin e përparonin grekët, pastaj grekët tërhiqeshin dhe kështu.ishte si në kinema. Spektakël i luftës. 

Një spektakël i madh. Qyteti kalonte dorë më dorë, një herë i kalonte ushtrisë italiane e rradhën tjetër asaj greke. Italianët bombardoheshin nga anglezët, grekët nga gjermanët apo nga italianët e me ta bombardohej edhe qyteti. Një skenar që ndërronte shumë herë. Lufta ajrore ishte si një spektakël i vazhdueshëm. 

*PYETJE: Romanet që Ju bënë të njohur në gjithë botën janë Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur  më 1963 dhe Daullet e shiut më 69. Në skenën e letërsisë europiane të dominuar nga eksperimentimi na del një rrëfimtar klasik, i plotë, epik. Etërit tuaj letrarë janë tregimtarët e mëdhenjë të lindjes?* 

KADARE: Është tradita e madhe europiane. Nuk egziston në Evropë një narracion i lindjes dhe një i perëndimit. Ka një narracion të kulturës islame, kineze apo indiane ku gjërat ndryshojnë vërtetë, por nuk mund të thuhet se në kontinentin tonë ka dy letërsi. Prej Proust-it e deri tek Tolstoji është një letërsi e vetme. Dallimet janë në brendësi të letërsisë. 

*PYETJE: Si ti definojmë librat e tu, romane historike?*  

KADARE: Nuk e pranoj konceptin e romanit historik. Nuk egziston. Kur pata shkruar Kështjellën, Daullet e shiut, i thashë vehtes se nuk duhet përsëritur gabimi i Flauber-it, në Salambò. Edhe këtu ka një qytet të rrethuar, Kartagjena. Flauber-i ka shkuar atje, ka qëndruar shumë muaj atje për ta studiuar dhe ka rënë në grackë: të përshkruarit e gjithçkaje duke u nisur nga ajo epokë, terminologjia, mënyra e të folurit, e të menduarit në atë kohë antike. Mendoj se është një gabim. Kur ka një subjekt historik dy janë burimet: realiteti i epokës që duam ta përshkruajmë dhe epoka në të cilën jetojmë. Të dyjat janë legjitime. 

*PYETJE: Don të thotë alegori të mëdha?*  

KADARE: Ja, kështu është. Dy epoka, dy burime. Shkruaj për otomanët dhe shkruaj për epokën time. Ka një rrethim. Interpretimi bazë është se ka një qytet të rrethuar nga një fuqi armiqësore, interpretimi i dytë alegori shumë e qartë - është Shqipëria e rrethuar nga blloku komunist. Interpretim pak si paradoksal. Në libër paraqitet një kështjellë, një qytezë shqiptare e rrethuar nga ushtria otomane. Është qëndresa shqiptare, është guerrilja e Skënderbeut që ka një profil ca më dinamik, progresist në krahasim me atë të ushtrisë rrethuese që vjen nga Azia. 

Shqipëria bastion i Europës përfaqëson civilizimin tonë. Kundërthënja qëndron në faktin se kur u përdor kjo alegori Shqipëria ishte staliniste e don të thotë më pak, shumë më pak e civilizuar apo liberale se kjo ushtri që e rrethonte. Në atë kohë vendet komuniste që e rrethonin ishin më tepër liberale se sa vetë Shqipëria. Një vend stalinist i rrethuar nga vende liberale. Por ka edhe një interpretim të tretë, ai i rrethimit të vazhdueshëm. Pjesa më e mirë e Shqipërisë e rrethuar nga pjesa më e keqe. Shqipëria e rrethuar nga fatkeqësitë e saj. Në fund transpozicioni në një plan universal. 

*PYETJE: Rrethimi në Daullet e shiut si metaforë e humanizmit?*  

KADARE: Ja, është kështu. 

Megjithëate komandanti i ushtrisë otomane tek Kështjella, gjenerali italian në Gjeneralin e ushtrisë së vdekur janë figura fascinuese. Lexuesin e tërheqin 

KADARE: Fate tragjike, për këtë arësye fascinues. Nuk është mëshirë, por afërsi, dhembshuri, ndarje e një fati tragjik. Njëri nga parimet ishte urrejtja ndaj armikut, urrejtja ndaj armikut klasor, urrejtja mes klasëve. Doja ti ikja gjithë kësaj. I kam trajtuar këto personazhe në mënyrë njerëzore, nga një pikëvështrim human. Jam krenar. Sipas klisheve të realizmit socialist një gjeneral italian, polak, rus apo amerikan duhej të ishte inkarnim i së keqes, të ngjallë urrejtje, mohim. E kam përmbysur këtë optikë, duke u hudhur në anën tjetër me qëllim që ti shmangesha kurthit që të ushqeja me librat e mi urrejtjen rrënjësore që mbretëronte në mes të Shqipërisë dhe pjesës tjetër të botës. 

*PYETJE: Rrënjët Tuaja letrare zhyten në Mesdhe. Në Tri këngë zie për Kosovën  libër që e pa dritën gjatë luftës në Kosovë më 99 - dëgjohet jehona e armëve të betejave homerike. Homeri një mësues i madh?*  

KADARE: Rrëfimi im vjen nga ajo që unë e quaj objektivitet homerik. Zemra e gjithë letërsisë botërore që shkrihet në Homerin. Lexuesi përpara tekstit homerik - lexuesi që nuk ka informacione historike - nuk mund ta kuptojë nëse Homeri është një shkrimtar grek apo trojan. Nëse ia lexojmë Iliadën një banori të një planeti tjetër, duke e pyetur se cilës anë të betejës i takon poeti, do të përgjigjet se i është e pamundur ta dallojë. 

Si një nip i largët, si një pasardhës i kësaj tradite, jam munduar ta rrespektoj këtë ligj: të jem në krijimtarinë time letrare neutral. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për Shekspirin. Kur e shkruan Makbethin është plotësisht objektiv, neutral e plot dhembshuri për të. E gjithë kjo më ka dhënë një ekuilibër në atë vënd të vështirë. Gjë, tepër e vështirë. Gjëja e parë që kritika komuniste vëzhgonte ishte i ashtuquajturi neutralitet. Gjëja e parë që kërkonte kritika komuniste para një teksti ishte: a është ky një tekst neutral? 

*PYETJE: Të kthehemi tek dyzetvjeqari i regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, tek Enver Hoxha. Asgjë që do të mund të shpëtohej?*  

KADARE: Këtu duhet të jemi shumë të qartë: absolutisht asgjë. Nëse ka bërë ndonjë gjë pozitive ka qenë një aksident. E gjithë veprimtaria e Hoxhës është absolutisht negative. E gjithë veprimtaria e komunistëve shqiptarë është kundër natyrës dhe fatit historik të vendit. Ta elaborojmë. Shqipëria si i gjithë Ballkani, me shumë vështirësi del nga perandoria otomane. 

Perandori kobzezë që e ndryshoi fatin e Shqipërisë, Serbisë e Greqisë, duke i ndarë nga Europa duke i shtrënguar të jetojnë në një civilizim të huaj, aziatik, musliman. Ky është thelbi i problemit: Shqipëria e ndarë nga Europa. Del nga perandoria, pastaj ka një periudhë të shkurtër, mbretëria e mbretit Zog. Historia nuk e ka analizuar dhe gjykuar akoma sa duhet këtë periudhë, por është hera e parë që shteti shqiptar po konsolidohej. Periudhë e shkurtër, fatkeqësisht e ndërprerë nga pushtimi italian. 

Pushtimi italian provokoi ndodhinë e komunizmit. Do të kish qenë një mbretëri e vogël, pak karikaturë, pak egzotike, pak folklorike, pak groteske. Reaksionare, pak fashiste, filogjermane. Në Shqipëri ka pasë një farë lidhjeje, një afërsi e pashpallur, e heshtur me traditën austriake dhe gjermane. Pushtimi italian provokon lindjen e komunistëve shqiptarë, aleatë të komunistëve jugosllavë pastaj të komunistëve rusë. 

Enver Hoxha e përshkon fatin tragjik të Shqipërisë: të ishte e ndarë nga Europa, të rrëshqiste drejtë lindjes. Nuk ka më perandori otomane por sovjetike. Izolimi i Shqipërisë nga Europa është krimi më i madh i Enver Hoxhës. Izolimi i vendit nga kontinenti i tij është krimi i vërtetë dhe Shqipëria e kishte pësuar këtë izolim për pesë shekuj! 

*PYETJE: Ikja nga Europa dhe mbërrijtja deri në Kinë* 

KADARE: Pas sllavëve zgjodhëm Kinën. Ishte një çnatyrëzim komplet, një çmenduri totale. Pastaj ngelëm vetëm do të hamë bar, por do të jemi bastioni i fundit i marksizëm-leninizmit. Shqipëria na del si mbrojtëse e komunizmit të braktisur, të tradhëtuar nga të gjithë. Nuk ishte çmenduri por llogari cinike e Hoxhës për të qëndruar në pushtet. 

*PYETJE: Kush ishte Enver Hoxha?*  

KADARE: Një njeri pa principe: as komunist, as fashist as liberal, as konservator. Një që e donte pushtetin, i gatshëm për tu bërë sheik, kardinal, mafioz çfarëdoqoftë. Intektualisht formësohet në Francë ku ka studiuar. Liberal, konservator, sentimental, komunist, në thelb një cinik. 

Një gjë pozitive e ka bërë, është thyer me kampin socialist, nuk e bëri për Shqipërinë por për veten e tij. Kur e pau se Hrushqovi pas kongresit të XX° po i ndërronte të gjithë udhëheqësit komunistë me udhëheqës liberalë u thye me Bashkimin Sovjetik. Për fatkeqësinë shqiptare, Perëndimi nuk e pranoi Enver Hoxhën. Ai ishte i gatshëm  po ju siguroj - të bëhej shërbëtor besnik i Perëndimit, lake i Perëndimit. Perëndimi nuk pranoi. Ky refuzim ngjalli tek ai një urrejtje të tmerrshme, por më 1960-e di- ka dërguar sinjale dhe mesazhe në Perëndim: Pranomëni. Keni pranuar Titon përse nuk po më pranoni mua?. E njifte plotësisht frëngjishten e në fjalimet e tij kishte citate në latinisht, italisht, frëngjisht, spanjollisht, ishte shumë më i gdhëndur se Titoja, në aspektin fizik dhe në të sjellur 

*PYETJE: Ju, shkrimtari i Piramidës si ia dolët të jetonit nën regjimin komunist?*  

KADARE: Mundohesh të ikja dhe më 1990 e braktisa Shqipërinë akoma komuniste. 

*PYETJE: Çraport kishit Ju me regjimin? Ju ishit një shkrimtar i respektuar ?* 

KADARE: Varet se çfarë nënkuptohet me i rrespektuar . Çuditeni me faktin se kam jetuar dhe punuar nën diktaturë. Historia e njerëzimit është më tepër një histori diktature se histori lirie. Shkrimtarët e botës janë të mësuar me diktaturat. Në regjimin stalinist ka pasur shkrimtarë të mëdhenjë që kanë jetuar dhe kanë mundur të shkruajnë. Jo të gjithë ishin të persekutuar. Diktaturat bëjnë llogari cinike: Bulgakovi jetonte normalisht ndërkaq Mandelstam ka vdekur në një kamp përqëndrimi, Pasternaku u la i qetë deri me Doktor Zhivagon - por atëherë ishte tepër vonë-,Mejerchold është pushkatuar. Situata nuk është bardh e zi. Në diktaturë, për llogari cinike goditet këndej - dhe po të jesh liberal-andej, goditet për të krijuar terror dhe llogaritet: fitojmë ndonjë gjë po ta dënojmë këtë shkrimtar? 

*PYETJE: Në Shqipëri?* 

KADARE: Hoxha bëri një politikë diabolike, llogari diabolike. Është rasti i dy shkrimtarëve shumë të njohur, Dhimitër Pashko e Petro Marko, Secili prej tyre vuajti një vit burg e pastaj u liruan sepse Hoxha e dinte se një shkrimtar i njohur mund të mbahej nën vëzhgim por ama për ta dënuar nuk ishte e lehtë. Lasgush Poradeci, poeti më i madh i Shqipërisë, vdekur dy vite më parë, në 40 vitet e diktaturës rrojti i izoluar, pa u dënuar asnjëherë. Një poet shumë i popullarizuar në Shqipëri, një prani do të thosha legjendare, për këtë do të kenë menduar ta lënë të qetë. 

Edhe Fan Noli-jetonte në Shtetet e Bashkuaradhe është e vërtetë- nuk e kanë prekur asnjëherë. Unë do të ishte dashur të dënohesha dyqind, treqind herë për gjërat që i kam bërë dhe kishte poetë të shkretë që janë dënuar për asgjë, për poezi nostalgjike, vjeshta për shembull. Hetoheshin dhe gjykoheshin vargjet përse ka një trishtim këtu, përse thuani se retë janë të trishtueshme? Duhej çmëndur fare. Ka pasur poetë që janë pushkatuar për gjëra të tilla. 

*PYETJE: Po Ju si shpëtuat?*  

KADARE: Në të vërtetë nuk do të ishte dashur të isha fare i gjallë, apo krejtësisht i çnatyrëzuar-psiqikisht i sëmurë, fizikisht i shkatërruar. Jam në gjëndje normale dhe diktatura u shëmb që pesëmbëdhjetë vite. Nuk kam shkruar libra për Perëndimin dhe libra për Shqipërinë. Gjithë ajo që kam shkruar është publikuar në Perëndim. Atje dhe këtu, të njëjtit libra, të njëjtat romane, nuk janë dy tipe letërsie. 

*PYETJE: Cila ishte teknika e të mbijetuarit që ju e definoni si mizore dhe qesharake?*  

KADARE: Sekreti qëndronte në të moskuptuarit e diktaturës shumë seriozisht. Duhej marrë seriozisht letërsia. Atëherë mund të shpëtonit, nuk bëhen aventura, ka kontroll, nuk bihet në kurthet e përditshme. Ka një territor tjetër që duhet qëndruar besnikë. Nëse besohet në letërsi atëherë besohet në ardhmëri, ka një dimension tjetër vetëdijeje, shkruhet për gjeneratën vetanake dhe për gjeneratat e ardhshme, ka një vetëdije morale superiore, ka pika referimi të sigurta. 

Të shkruash diçka, të publikosh ndonjë gjë. Është një gëzim i madh, një shpëtim i madh, përfundohet një pjesë e misionit, jeni të vetëdijshëm se vepra do të jetojë. Kjo të jep një gjakftohtësi, një vizion shumë të qartë të gjërave. Pushteti-i rreptë, kriminal e qesharak së bashku-nuk mund të bëjë asgjë kundër jush. Mund tu shqetësojë, tu fus në burg, por në fund të fundit nuk mund tu bëjë asgjë. Kur e publikoja ndonjë vepër thoja   e botova, përfundoi, ajo nuk vdes, tashmë është aty, në mes të kësaj jete idioteske, në mes të propagandës më idioteske të botës. 

*PYETJE: Kur dhe si regjimi merrej me librat Tuaj?*  

KADARE: Katër romane dhe një tregim i ndaluar. Së pari tregimi Xhiroja e kafeve, një tregim i gjatë i botuar në vazhdime në një gazetë. I censuruar dhe i penguar që të dalë si libër. Pastaj ia behu suksesi me romanin tim të parë Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur(1963), dhe për te asnjë kritikë. Përbindëshi(1965), që është romani im i dytë, ishte ndaluar me akuzën për dekadencë. 

Një libër rreth ankthit. Sepse nuk duhej të kishte asnjë ankth edhe me të gjitha arësyet e mundshme. 

Romani i tretë Daullet e shiut  kaloi. Censura më e madhe që kam pësuar ka qenë për Pallatin  e ëndrrave, një vlerësim negativ dhe me shumë zhurmë. Censura ia mbërrijti kur libri ishte tashmë i publikuar dhe akuza ishte e rëndë: aluzione kundër regjimit. Botimi i parë tashmë ishte shitur-20.000 ekzemplarë. Censura dhe ndalimi patën edhe dobinë e tyre. Me atë skandal askush nuk mund të shtirej naiv, tashmë ky libër edhe zyrtarisht ishte një libër kundër regjimit. Dhe të gjithë e rilexonin për të gjetur këto aluzione kundër regjimit. Është një libër që ka lojtur rol në emancipimin e Shqipërisë. Libër tjetër i ndaluar është një roman i vogël por i rëndësishëm Nata me hënë. Pastaj para se të botohej u ndalua Koncert në fund të dimrit që është pjesa e dytë e romanit Dimri i vetmisë së madhe. 

*PYETJE: Me gjithë censurën mes Jush dhe regjimit nuk ka pasur një konflikt të hapur?*  

KADARE: Jam censuruar. Janë botuar dhjetëra artikuj në shtypin komunist kundër meje, por kurrë nuk më kanë prekur. Të gjithë e dinin se në mes të shkrimtarit dhe regjimit ekzistonte një problem dhe ky problem ishte shumë i rëndë. Nuk ka mistere, as gjëra pak të qarta, as që duhet të arësyetohem për ndonjë gjë. Të gjithë librat e mi janë publikuar, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur u botua në gjithë botën, të gjithë i kanë duartrokitur duke thënë  jemi para një letërsie të madhe. Çfarë i duhet më tepër një vendi obskurantist, komunist, stalinist, nga më të egrit në Evropë? Shqiptarët e kanë një roman të vlerësuar si të jashtëzakonshëm, dikush ia doli ta shkruajë edhe përkundër të gjithave, çfarë duhet më tepër? Çfarë është dashur të bëja më tepër, të hudhnja një bombë mbi Enver Hoxhën? 

Unë shkruaj letërsi dhe nuk mundem të bëjë gjëra të tjera. Ishte një burg, me librat tanë ushqyem shpirtërisht ata që jetonin në këtë burg. Kjo bukë e burgut, ky ushqim për mensat tona të varfëra ishte i mirë edhe për ata që jetonin në botën e lirë. 

*PYETJE: A mund të egzistojë një bashkëjetesë në mes të letërsisë dhe heshtjes në fatkeqësi?*  

KADARE: Shkrimtarëve që kishin jetuar nëpër vendet e lindjes u janë shtruar pyetje si: ah përse vazhdonit të shkruanit, përse nuk e braktisnit letërsinë?,si mund të ishit shkrimtar në një vend nën diktaturë. 

Nënkuptohet se do të kish qenë më mirë që në vende si këto të mos shkruhej letërsi. 

Janë arguente të një mentaliteti kolonialist. Thuhet mund të jetohet pa letërsi edhe gjysmë shekulli, nuk ndodhë asgjë!, domethënë  ju mund të jetoni pa letërsi për gjysmë shekulli. 

Është tipike për një mentalitet kolonialist. Francezëve u jam përgjigjur: përse gjatë okupimit nazist teatrot tuaja ishin përplot, shtëpitë botuese punonin, shkrimtarët botonin libra dhe askush nuk e shtronte pyetjen: përse të vazhdohet me të shkruar? Dhe ishte kohë e pandershmërisë, e turpit. Ne në fund të fundit nuk ishim të pushtuar, kishim një fatkeqësi kombëtare. E shohë si jofisnike zellin, shtirjen bamirëse të përse keni vazhduar të shkruanit në një vënd të vështirë?. 

*PYETJE: Tu kthehemi librave. Ura me tri harqe, Kush e solli Doruntinën etj. Ju peshkoni me të dyja duart në letërsinë gojore shqipe, në legjendat e kësaj toke. Është ashtu? *  

KADARE: Letërsia gojore e Shqipërisë është e njëjtë me të gjitha vendet ballkanike. Por Shqipëria rezervon gjithnjë një optikë paksa ekzotike. Për shembull në jetën time asnjëherë nuk kam parë rapsodë, këngëtar të legjendave gojore, por të gjithë mendojnë se Shqipëria është përplot me rapsodë. Natyrisht është një vënd në të cilin qarkullojnë shumë legjenda, por vërtetë kjo ndodhë në të gjitha vendet ballkanike pa ndonjë dallim. Në Greqi takojmë pak a shumë të njëjtat legjenda. Janë një trashëgimi e përbashkët e ballkanasve, si ajo tek Ura me tri harqe. Personazhi i Doruntinës është trajtuar në gjithë letërsinë ballkanike. 

*PYETJE: Një traditë gojore, një letërsi e shkruar*  

KADARE: që ka njohur një zhvillim pak a shumë normal. Letërsia shqipe për tre shekuj ishte dygjuhësore, shkruhej në shqipe dhe latinisht, ka një prani të priftërinjëve shkrimtarë që kanë edhe funksione diplomatike. Përmes këtyre raporteve përhapet në gjithë Europën një farë lloji i letërsisë në latinisht dhe shqip. Janë memorialistët, filozofët, ndonjëherë poetët, udhëtarët që kanë shkruar e publikuar në të dyja gjuhët. Poeti ynë më i madh jetonte në Itali, Jeronim de Rada, arbëresh i Italisë. Para dy shekujve botoi librin e tij të parë. Ka një traditë latrare, jo gojore, jo ekzotike. 

*PYETJE: Por Juve u ka tërhequr gjithmonë dhe fort miti, legjenda apo jo?*  

KADARE: Më tërheqë ana e legjendës në letërsi për dy arësye. Para se të gjithash i afrohem antikitetit. Shqipëria është një vend që kufizohet me Greqinë dhe ka qenë i rrezatuar nga letërsia greke. Atdheu i i të gjithë neve poetëve është aty, ndonja 20 kilometra nga Gjirokastra, qyteti im i lindjes. Greqia është aty afër. Në fund legjenda, miti, kanë qenë një mënyrë e mrekullueshme, e jashtëzakonshme për tu shkëputur nga realiteti shqiptar, për të mos e shkruar romanin e heroit socialist të punës, për tiu shmangur riteve publike dhe mitingjeve. Ishte shumë më me levërdi të thellohej misteri i Doruntinës se sa të shkruash për fatin historik të komunizmit, të jesh delegat në kongresin e partisë, të flasësh për heronjtë pozitivë, për njeriun e ri dhe budallallëqe të ngjashme të letërsisë komuniste. 

*PYETJE: Arkaikja, është misteri, paganja e Shqipërisë?*  

KADARE: Po, Shqipëria është koncentrat i të gjitha mistereve dhe arkaizmave në Ballkan. Në male, ka kode të vjetra, gjëra autoktone, traditë, zakone që vijnë nga lashtësia. Kanuni, ky kod i gjakmarrjes, çmimi i gjakut etj. Por edhe kjo nuk është vetëm tipike shqiptare, është tipike ballkanike dhe e vjetër. I kam studiuar lidhjet në mes të tragjedisë antike dhe kodit arkaik shqiptar. Orestiada, tragjedia që në epiqendër ka hakmarrjen klasike-si të shpaguhet me gjak, babai që hakmerret për të birin dhe i biri për babain etj.- ka ngjashmëri me kodin antik - kanunin. 
Pagan apo siç them unë antik është e njëjta gjë. Ka marrëdhënje të thella, thellësia e Ballkanit ka lidhje e rrënjë me bazat e kulturës klasike. 

*PYETJE: Tu kthehemi kohërave tona. Gjatë luftës në Kosovë Ju shkruat Tri këngë zie për Kosovën. Në fushën e mëllenjave fantazma e Sulltan Muratit i vrarë në betejën e Kosovës më 1939 kthehet e i flet së tashmes. Flet një otoman në momentin e tragjedisë shqiptare* 

KADARE: Kur bëhet letërsi, ligji më i mirë është ligji i letërsisë, letërsia nuk ka si mision rregullimin e gjërave në botë. Jam nisur nga bukuria e letërsisë dhe një zë i brendshëm më tha se kur fantazma e Muratit flet duhet të flasë kështu. Nuk më intereson fare mesazhi, por ka një mesazh të vetëdijshëm, që nuk është në kundërshtim me ligjin e letërsisë, e që është ai për miqësinë e popujve të Ballkanit. Atje bashkërisht jetojmë dhe së bashku ndodhemi nën të njëjtën fatkeqësi që ka rënë mbi kokat tona. Kemi pësuar këtë katrahure së bashku dhe duhet të dalim së bashku. 

Sulltan Murati është një i huaj dhe thotë ju jeni të mallkuar. E pranoj këtë mallkim por them se jemi të mallkuar nëse nuk bëhemi miq. Edhe një herë jam dakord me një fantazmë, ate të Muratit. E kam publikuar këtë libër mu në flakën e konfliktit në Kosovë dhe dikush më ka akuzuar për nacionalizëm por nuk besoj të ketë në ato faqe urrejtje të njërës anë ndaj tjetrës. Serbët, bullgarët, shqiptarët, turqit, bizantinët, jam munduar ti pranojë të gjithë. Të gjithë veprojnë në një teatër tragjik, askush nuk ka të drejtë të gjykojë. Mesazhi është i qartë, nuk ka nënkuptime, dinakëri, ekuivoke. Nuk e mbaj anën shqiptare kundër serbëve as të vllehëve kundër bullgarëve e edhe turqit janë trajtuar aty si protagonistë të një fati tragjik. 

*PYETJE: Ballkani në gjak, gjithmonë luftëra?* 

KADARE: Kur ndodhem në Ballkan i kritikojë këta popuj, kur ndodhem jashtë i mbrojë. I njohë të gjitha defektet e ballkanasve, i di të gjitha të këqijat që i kanë bërë, të gjitha idiotësitë e tyre, çmenduritë e tyre. Çmendia është karakteristikë e Ballkanit. Por nuk jam dakord me përçmimin sistematik objekt i të cilit janë. Ballkanasit janë në gjëndje të bëjnë çdo prapësi por edhe gjëra shumë fisnike. Nuk është vetëm retorikë por realitet. Janë pjesë e Europës. 

Më 1997 kur Shqipëria ndodhej në anarki të plotë, tashmë e përbetuar në vetëvrasje, në mënyrë barbare-ballkanike tipike, diskutohej shumë në Francë në do të duhej intervenuar ushtarakisht në Shqipëri, të dërgohej një forcë paqeje. Kam qenë dakord me këtë intervenim dhe i sigurtë me ndonjë përjashtim se shqiptarët do të kishin pranuar. Pa përjashtime nacionaliste e rrëshqitje drejtë luftarakes. Gjysma e popullatës ahere ishte e armatosur, intervenim pati dhe nuk ndodhën incidente. Shqiptarët patën nevojë atëherë për intervenimin e kontinentit-mëmë. 

*PYETJE: Kontinent mëmë? Europa para se të gjithash njerkë. Nëse ka ndonjë popull të përgojuar atëherë është ai shqiptar!*  

KADARE: Natyrisht është e lehtë të montohen gabime dhe budallallëqe të shumë individëve për të nxjerrë një portret negativ, katastrofik për një popull. I njoh të gjitha defektet e shqiptarëve, mafia shqiptare duhet luftuar pa mëshirë, duhen arrestuar tregëtarët e prostitutave, por nuk besoj se sot mafia europiane udhëhiqet nga mafia shqiptare. Nuk e kanë me siguri monopolin e krimit por kështu flitet vetëm për mafian shqiptare. E mafia serbe? Familja më e madhe mafioze në Ballkan ishte familja e Millosheviqit! 

*PYETJE: Europa, Italia para se të gjithash. Ta përfundojmë takimin me raportin kompleks shqiptaro-italian* 

KADARE: Shqiptarët nuk e meritojnë aspak përçmimin e përgjithësuar të italianëve. Asnjë popull nuk e meriton e në veqanti nuk e meritojnë shqiptarët. Për katër vite Italia e Shqipëria ishin një vend i vetëm. Shqipëria bënte pjesë në mbretërinë italiane, titulli zyrtar i mbretit italian ishte Vittorio Emanuele i III-të, mbret i Italisë e Shqipërisë, imperator i Etiopisë. Për këtë të kaluar historike Italia është e obliguar moralisht - sipas parimit universal - të ketë përkujdesje dhe kujdes të veqantë ndaj Shqipërisë. Ka qenë një territor i saj dhe ka qenë objekt i dhunës së saj. 

Por pas luftës së dytë botërore Italia indiferencën e madhe e ka shëndërruar në profesion. Gjatë regjimit komunist, Italia i dinte mirë të gjitha sepse kishte një ambasadë në Tiranë, se shqiptarët po e ndiqnin televizionin italain. Për dyzet vite nuk kanë bërë një program të vetëm, një emision për tia dërguar direkt këtij populli që jetonte pak kilometra më tutje. Një sinjal që do ta gjallëronte shpresën. Asgjë. Asnjë program politik, ekonomik apo kulturor. Në buletinet meteorologjike thuhej koha e keqe po zhvendoset drejtë Jugosllavisë, drejtë Ballkanit nuk shqiptohej kurrë fjala Shqipëri. 

Kjo injorancë e qëllimtë i ka plagosur shqiptarët dhe i ka dhënë një armë të tmerrshme diktaturës: ja shikoni, Perëndimi nuk mund as ta paramendojë idenë të na ketë përballë. 

E djathta italiane thoshte është një vend komunist dhe e majta është një vend i armiqësuar me BRSS-në. Cinizëm i së djathtës dhe servilizëm i së majtës ndaj BRSS-së. Ishte një izolim i plotë. Pas rënjes së komunizmit pati të njëjtën indiferencë. Edhe gjatë luftës në Kosovë, Italia privilegjoi Serbinë duke e ditur mirë se idea mbi Shqipërinë e Madhe ishte një përgjegjësi e saj. Natyrisht, një ide e fashizmit, por pjellë e kulturës italiane. Megjithëate Italia ka lidhje të stërlashta me Shqipërinë. Në perandorinë romane, në mesjetë e deri tek okupimi turk shkëmbimet kanë qenë të vazhdueshme. Republika e Venedikut pati mbrojtur tokat shqiptare. Ka një qëndrim fisnik të shqiptarëve ndaj italianëve, njëfarë hapjeje shpirtërore, në pritje. Nga ana tjetër gjithmonë përçmim. 

Shqiptarët nuk janë të largët si tunizianët, libiasit, janë të njohur për italianët sepse banojnë me shekuj të tërë në tokat italiane, kanë gjetur strehim në Itali, bëjnë pjesë në historinë italiane, një milion italianë e kanë bërë luftën në Shqipëri dhe kundër Shqipërisë, me qindra e qindra edhe janë martuar. Sot shkëmbimet janë edhe më të mëdha. Nuk mund të kihet një vend përpara e të thuhet se nuk e njoh. 

*PYETJE: Z.Kadare së fundi edhe ndonjë fjalë rreth ngjarjeve të fundit në Kosovë* 

KADARE: Jam plotësisht kundër asaj që po bëjnë shqiptarët në Kosovë. Nuk digjen kishat, nuk digjen shtëpitë. Serbët tash janë vërtetë një minoritet i vogël në Kosovë, ndonëse atdheu i tyre Serbia është nëna e provokimeve. Por shqiptarët nuk duhet të bijnë në provokime. Përndryshe ka pesë vite që vendi ndodhet nën kontrollin e NATO-s e asnjë politikë e qartë nuk po shihet gjëkundi. Janë pesë vite pasigurish të cilat bënë që lideri në të cilin unë kam besim - Ibrahim Rugova - ka pësuar një izolim progresiv. 

Kjo intervistë është botuar për herë të parë në www. trepca.net

----------


## macia_blu

nuk e di nese  dikush i ka hedhur ne forum Kriteret qe duhen plotesuar per cmimin Nobel. Nese po, ku jane hedhur ... nese jo... a mund t'i hedhe dikush.
flm, macia

----------


## Diabolis

Sipas Nobel. org:

Të drejtat për të propozuar Çmimin Nobël në Literature, bazuar në principin e kompetencës dhe univerislitetit, sipas statutit do ti gëzojnë:

1.	Antarët e Akademisë Suedeze dhe akademive të tjera, institucioneve dhe shoqërive që janë të ngjashme në ndërtim dhe qëllim;
2.	Profesorët e literaturës dhe gjuhësisë në universitete dhe kolegjet e universiteteve;
3.	Fituesit e mëparshëm e Çmimit Nobël në Literaturë
4.	Presidentët e atyre shoqërive të autorëve që janë përfaqsues të prodhimeve letrare në vendet e tyre respektive.


Shkruhet se shkojnë rreth 200 propozime, që selektohen deri në 20 dhe para pushimeve të verës në më pak se 5 kandidatë. Ma merr mendja librat e këtyre të pestëve akademikët i lexojnë gjatë verës.
Fituesi duhet të marrë më shumë se gjysmën e votave.

----------


## macia_blu

DD, edhe nje here faleminderit. Dua ende informacion. Pra ti me ke ndihmuar te mesoj  se kush ka te drejta per te propuzuar kandidatet. Ndersa do te doja te dija, kandidatet c'kritere duhet te plotesojne qe te kandidojne dhe me tej , po fituesi... ckritere shtese ploteson per t''u bere laurant.

Pse jam kaq e interesuar? Sepse kam lexuar diku nje lutje qe eshte kthyerne replike , se mos marrja e cmimit nobel eshte per faj te atyre shqiptareve qe i kane shkruar kesaj jurie. Dhe se dikush ben thirrje  te ngrihet krejt kombi shqiptare e tu shkruaje jurise  nga nje ose dy deri edhe tre letra per shoq , mjaft qe ta ndihmojme kadarene.Kjo me duket naivitet. Por qe te mos i them naiv lutesit ose thirresit, do te me dukej me e dobishme ti gjeja kriteret qe duhet te plotesoje kandidati dhe fituesi i ketij konkursi. Dhe qe besoj se kete kritere (qe po kerkoj) nuk besoj te jete edhe kriteri shtese. (letrat e bashkekombasve , lexuesve ...etj etj te bejne nobelist)
Per me teper qe une mendoj se shkrimtarin e mire nuk e ben te famshem e te madh vetem cmimi Nobel... ketu ja vlen te permendesh vetem nje emer (ose nje liste mjaft te gjate) ......................

Pastaj nuk e di pse jam kaq e llastuar dhe shumicen e gjerave qe me duhet te kerkoj , i kerkoj se pari ne forum e nga forumistet. 
Marrja e cmimit Nobel nga Kadareja nuk i sjell asnje dem shqiptareve (atyre shqiptareve qe supozohet se jane kundra e se  i paskan shkruar kesaj organizate e kesaj "jurie" qe te  mos e marre)dhe shqiperise, per me tej eshte  me shume ne dobi te te gjitheve  se te vet  Kadarese. Pastaj kush rri e pret e kush e parashikon se kur shqiperia (letersia shqiptare)do te  kete edhe nje kandidat tjeter peros ketij qe kemi, pa mohuar se ka edhe shkrimtare te tjere shqiptare qe shkruajne dhe meritojne vemendje...
...
Kriteret pra qe duhet te plotesoje nje shkrimtare per tu bere kandidat dhe kriteret qe duhet te plotesoje ky kandidat per te fituar cmimin. (???)
Respekte macia

----------


## Diabolis

macia_blu, për thelbin e asaj që kërkon nëse gjej diçka do ta postoj.

Për të tjerat, që i kam lexuar në ndërrjet, mu kujtuan Vullnetarët e Enverit, e prit kur ta shikosh ndonjë ditë bustin mbi ndonjë tezgë nga ato që mbanin kubikët e misrit në rrugët e Stokolmit.

Gjëja më e madhe që mund të bëjë një shqiptar është të shkojë në librari a online, në s'e dinë ku bien ato, e të blejnë librat e shkrimtarit të tyre.

Krjimitaria është individuale, dhe vlerësimi mbetet po tek secili individ, ndryshe i thonë tufëzim.

Po jap një kriter për Shqipërinë. Të bëhet rregull që Fituesi i Pendës së Artë, (Kadare, Kongoli) ti propozohet Akademisë Suedeze për Nobel. Kjo kërkon që konkursi të mos bëhet nga Ministria (të paguhet-po) por të bëhet nga Akademitë tona, Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve, Shoqata e Botuesve, Fakultetet e Gjuhë letërsisë, në një kombinim që ju përshtatet. E askush nuk i pengon këta të bëjnë propozime ndërkohë.

E kam mendjen top se kur arrin puna tek ata të pestët akademikët më shumë se ç'vlerësojnë kënaqsinë që ju jep leximi i secilit nuk përfillin asgjë tjetër. E nëse ata kanë lexuar më të mirën e Kadaresë 30 vjet përpara, pa i dhënë ai një libër të ri në atë nivel gjithë të tjerët i bien daulles sa për tu dëgjuar.

----------


## Diabolis

He per he anglisht qe aty ku e lashe nja dy postime me lart:

Suggestions for prize winners are to reach the Nobel Committee before 1 February to be taken into account for the years prize. A nomination should be accompanied by a motivation, although this is not obligatory. Nominations are subject to complete secrecy. 

In its work in choosing a Nobel Prize winner the Swedish Academy is assisted by a Nobel Committee comprising four to five Academy members, elected for three-year periods. The Committees task is to prepare discussions on candidates by registering, collecting and presenting nominations, to commission various studies, and finally for each of the committee members to issue a recommendation to the Academy in advance of the decision on a winner. 

To stimulate nominations, the Nobel Committee usually sends letters each autumn to 600 to 700 addresses (both people and organisations) within the authorised groups, asking for nominations for next years prize. 

About 350 suggestions arrive each year. The same names often occur in several nominating letters and the number of persons nominated is usually about 200. Since nominations have to be renewed every year to be valid, it often happens that the same names are put forward time after time, until the nominee either wins the prize or dies or the sponsors give up. 

When a nomination arrives, the first task for the Committee is to assess whether it has come from an authorised source. If not, it is put to one side and ignored. The approved nominations are made into a list that is presented to the Academy in early February. When the Academy has approved the suggestion list, it goes back to the Nobel Committee. 

Many of the names on the list are eliminated at an early stage. Reasons for this vary. Some of the nominees are scientific writers whose works did not meet the demand for literary value, others may be authors of belles-lettres but do not possess the necessary quality, while even others may have been nominated for reasons other than literary (political, ideological, nationalistic, etc.). 

The candidates remaining after this gleaning are subjected to further study. If someones work is not familiar enough for the Academy, an expert assessment can be commissioned by the Nobel Committee. If a candidate writes in a language inaccessible for Academy members, and no adequate translations exist, special translations can be ordered. 

The results of the Committees work are presented to the Academy in April, in the form of a preliminary list of candidates, generally comprising 15 to 20 names. 

When the Academy has approved the preliminary list, it goes back to the Nobel Committee again, and at the end of May, the Committee delivers a definitive list of priority candidates. The list is of five names as a rule and the Academy is free to make changes and additions. The Academys last task for the spring terms Nobel Prize work is to approve the definitive list of candidates. 

During the summer, Academy members are to read from the production of the remaining five candidates - if they have not already done so: many of the more prominent names recur on the definitive list year after year, in which case it will suffice to see whether in the intervening period they have published work which either strengthens or weakens their case. Each Nobel Committee member has also to prepare an individual report to be presented to the Academy at the first meeting of the autumn term. 

When the Academy reconvenes after the summer holidays, the members must have done their homework. The first meeting of the autumn is held in mid-September, and since the decision on the years winner is currently made in early or mid-October, there are only a few weeks to confer and reach a decision. For the choice of a prize winner to be valid, a candidate must receive more than half of the votes cast.

----------


## Diabolis

Terthorazi:
Jane 5 antare te zgjedhur per 3 vjet qe perbejne nje komitet qe regjistron dhe seleksionon propozimet, paguan per studime rreth tyre, dhe secili ben nje rekomandim paraprak.
Komiteti vete dergon 600-700 letra tek njeres dhe organizata qe kane te drejte nominimi.
I kthehen rreth 350 me rreth 200 emra. Komiteti skualifikon shkrimet qe anojne nga shkencore, pa cilesine e duhur, dhe ato te bera per nje arsye tjeter pervec artistikes (nacionaliste, politike, ideologjike).
Nese punet nuk ju njihen caktohen eksperte, nese nuk ka vepra te perkthyera ju perkthehen  keshtu shkohet deri tek 20 autore.

Akademia e miraton kete liste dhe serish komiteti jep prioritaret (pese), per te cilet academia serish miraton heq ose shton.
Akademiket lexojne gjate veres, nderkohe antaret e komitetit secili pergatit nje raport individual per autoret.

E qe ta mbyll motoja eshte TALENT DHE SHIJE.

----------


## rudo

Albanian wins first world Booker  

Albanian wins first world Booker  

Ismail Kadare's most recent novel is Spring Flowers, Spring Frost 

Albanian novelist Ismail Kadare has won the inaugural Man Booker International Prize, beating British authors Muriel Spark, Doris Lessing and Ian McEwan. 
The writer, who has lived in France since 1990, will receive £60,000 at a ceremony in Edinburgh on 27 June. 

Professor John Carey, chair of the judging panel, called Mr Kadare "a universal writer in the tradition of storytelling that goes back to Homer". 

Mr Kadare said he was "deeply honoured" to win the prize. 

"I am a writer from the Balkan Fringe, a part of Europe which has long been notorious exclusively for news of human wickedness," he said. 

"My firm hope is that European and world opinion may henceforth realise this region... can also give rise to other kinds of news and be the home of other kinds of achievement in the field of the arts, literature and civilisation. 

"I would like to take the prize as confirmation that my confidence and my hopes have not been misplaced." 

As part of the prize, which is given to an author's body of work rather than one single title, Mr Kadare will be able to select a translator to receive an additional sum of £15,000. 

Asylum 

Born in 1936 in the mountain town of Gjirokaster, Ismail Kadare is Albania's best known poet and novelist. 

But he has not lived in the Balkan country for 15 years after France granted him political asylum in 1990. 

He published his first novel, The General of the Dead Army, in 1963 and has since been published in more than 40 countries. 

The International Booker, awarded every two years to a living author, was conceived in response to criticisms that the Booker Prize is only open to British and Commonwealth authors. 

Of the 18-strong shortlist announced in February, only Ian McEwan and Margaret Atwood had previously won the main Booker Prize.

----------


## Manulaki

Urime Kadarese per arritjet qe i ka dhene vetes, Letersise Shqiptare dhe Letersise Boterore!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

> Professor John Carey, chair of the judging panel, called Mr Kadare "a universal writer in the tradition of storytelling that goes back to Homer". 
> 
> "I am a writer from the Balkan Fringe, a part of Europe which has long been notorious exclusively for news of human wickedness," he said. 
> 
> "My firm hope is that European and world opinion may henceforth realise this region... can also give rise to other kinds of news and be the home of other kinds of achievement in the field of the arts, literature and civilisation. 
> 
> "I would like to take the prize as confirmation that my confidence and my hopes have not been misplaced."


Urime nga zemra z. Kadare!  Lajme te tilla, dhe pse te rralla, mbajne gjalle shpresen per Shqiperine, per Ballkanin.

----------

